# mufe vs nars foundation?



## yeslina (Jun 21, 2010)

which 1 is betta?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, I use both Mufe HD and Face & Body. I also tried Nars sheer glow, but returned it irritated my skin. Despite that, I found Nars to be ok. It looked natural, sheer and there was a glow to my skin. However, my personal favorite foundation is face & body. It absolutely melts into the skin while giving moderate coverage. It stands up to this terrible New Jersey heat and makes my dry skin look anything but dry, but not greasy. 

I think it really depends on your needs/preferences.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 21, 2010)

i personally think make up forver's foundations are better. they have a larger colour range, and more formulas to play around with. 
hd is good for most skin types. it will help to balance the skin, whether your oily or dry. It also has some light reflecting qualities. 
Mat velevt is good for those that want a very mat finish (as in retro matte) and are oily. It's a fuller coverage.
Face and body is good for those with both dry or oily skin as it is oil free and water/gel based. It has a lighter to medium coverage. Its the most water proof of the lot.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 21, 2010)

I also vote for MUFE...........


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 21, 2010)

You cannot make me pick! Nars Sheer Glow and MUFE HD tie on top as my HG foundations. Sheer glow for everyday and MUFE HD for special occasions and night outs


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 21, 2010)

I like MUFE if i'm looking for a full to medium coverage and Nars if i'm looking for a light to sheer. I do like the finish of both. Very natural and glowing. Neither are cakey at all.


----------

